# Profinet Feldbusmodul Konfigurieren für IO Link Modul



## timo_w (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

folgenden Geräte verwende ich:

SPS: CPU1212C (ES7 212 1AE31-0XB0)
Feldbusmodul: Balluff BNI PNT-502-105-Z015
IO-Link Device: Balluff BNI IOL-302-S01-Z013-C01

Das Profinet feldbusmodul so zu konfigurieren, dass ich die Steckplätz als Ausgänge ansteuern kann klapp wunderbar.
4 der 8 Steckplätze kann man auch als IO-Link Platz konfigurieren. Kann mir jemand Helfen wie ich das mache ?

In der Feldbuskonfiguration kann ich die IO-Link Option auswählen aber dann wird ein SF angezeigt.
das IO-Link Device hat einen laut der Anleitung einen 10 Byte Eingang. Wie kann ich das Modul auch als Ausgang verwenden ?

Bitte helft mir.

Grüße


----------



## MW (1 Dezember 2015)

Schau mal in die Bedienungsanleitung, da ist das, im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern, eigentlich ganz gut beschrieben.

http://asset.balluff.com/std.lang.all/pdf/binary/883219_000_06_DOK.pdf
Kapitel 5 "Integration"

Du musst in der Hardwarekonfiguration den Port auf IO-Link stellen und dann das passende Modul mit den 10Byte-Eingang/2Byte-Ausgang einfügen.


----------



## timo_w (1 Dezember 2015)

Viele Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe mir die Anleitung duchgelesen und werde es morgen nochmal versuchen.


Woher weißt du das ich diese beiden Module verwenden muss? 

Eine frage die sich mir noch gestellt hat ist, wie die Anordnung der Module in der Hardware konfiguration zusammen setzt?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Dezember 2015)

Die Module im IO-Link Master müssen zum IO-Link Device passen.
Die Schnittstellenbreite muss gleich oder größer sein.

Wenn es für das Device kein exakt passendes gibt, das nächst größere wählen, in das sich die Eingänge und Ausgänge des Devices abbilden lassen


----------



## timo_w (4 Dezember 2015)

*IODD Datei, IO-Link,*

so, ich bin einen großen schritt weiter 

folgende Situation:
mein Profinet Modul zeigt keine Fehler mehr an.
Wenn ich im TIA Portal die "online verbinde" gehe, werden bei den beiden IO-Link Modulen ein Fehlern angezeigt, das diese nicht erreichbar sind.

Meine Vermutung ich muss die IODD Dateien noch einlesen und die IO-Link Geräte konfigurieren.  Aber wie mach ich da ?
Wo bekomme ich das Device Tool her ?

ich bin am verzweifeln was ich falsch mache


----------



## timo_w (6 Dezember 2015)

Bitte helft mir:
ich bekomme eine BF (Busfehler) angezeigt laut Anleitung.
Kann das auch auftreten wenn kein oder das Falsche IO-Link gerät angeschlossen ist ?

Im TIA sagt er die Teilnehmer sind nicht erreichbar.
würde gerne ein Bildhochladen, klappt aber nicht.

schönen 2. Advent


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Dezember 2015)

timo_w schrieb:


> so, ich bin einen großen schritt weiter
> 
> folgende Situation:
> mein Profinet Modul zeigt keine Fehler mehr an.
> ...



Na dann wende Dich doch mal an den Support von Balluff und lass Dir das Device Tool geben.
Viel Spass damit 


Stell doch mal ein paar Screenshots hier rein, welche Sensoren Du verwendest, und wie Du die Ports konfiguriert hast.
Das macht die Fehlersuche für uns einfacher als mit der Kristallkugel


----------

